# Removing labels from bottles



## Russ Stewart (Dec 13, 2008)

I would like to know what other people do to successfully remove the labels from wine bottles for future use. I have had good luck with using a hair dryer to heat up the label and then peel it off. But, this does not work on some labels and I have trouble removing the glue completely from the glass. Any suggestions? Thanks alot!
Russ


----------



## cpfan (Dec 13, 2008)

That's a new idea to me. The heat softens the glue and then you peel the label off. We've done the same thing by filling the bottle with hot water.

Rresidual glue can be removed with peanut butter. Spread it over the glue, and leave over night. Others use veggie oil or WD-40, but the peanut butter stays in place.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2008)

I typically do about 40 bottles at a time in the bathtub with Walmart brand Oxiclean and hot water, ater a 2 hour soak most labels are floating except for a few really stubborn ones in which a quick razor scraping across the bottle works well while it is still wet and warm.


----------



## rocpit1 (Dec 13, 2008)

The resturaunts I get my bottles from will actually run them through their dish washer before I get them (they even have their wash lines remove the labels or foil from the necks). That removes most of the labels and usually only leaves the glue on them. When I get them home, I have a rubber maid Garbage can that I fill with soapy water and let sit for a day or two then I take them out and use a razor scraper and remove whats left. Very easy, very little work. Then I let them soak in rinse water then pre-sanitize, wrap foil over then ends and let sit til needed.


----------



## Russ Stewart (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions - I really like the soaking in the bathtub one. Sounds like a great way of removing a lot of labels at one time. I will try it!


----------



## john750ml (Dec 13, 2008)

The best approach I have found is to use a single blade razor scraper(window cleaner type) under running hot water. When the paper is removed sprinkle comet cleaner on the residue glue and scrub with a steel scrub pad.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2008)

Just started, should have taken a picture of when it was soaked for 2 hours with the Oxi and hot water although you wouldnt see much except for labels floating on the top, most of the ones that didnt just float off were wiped off with the swipe of a finger.


----------



## Luc (Dec 14, 2008)

Wade E said:


> I typically do about 40 bottles at a time in the bathtub with Walmart brand Oxiclean and hot water, ater a 2 hour soak most labels are floating except for a few really stubborn ones in which a quick razor scraping across the bottle works well while it is still wet and warm.



I do the same except I use soda ash (household soda) which is
dead cheap and a good cleaner.

Luc


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 15, 2008)

I keep a bucket of PBW in the garage. When I finish a bottle of wine, I submerge it in said bucket and leave it. Usually when I go out to put in a new one (a day or two later), the labels are floating on the surface of the water or peel right off.


----------



## Wine4Me (Dec 23, 2008)

{soda ash (household soda)}
Does he mean baking soda or something else??
Sorry if this is a silly question to some!~


----------



## Luc (Dec 24, 2008)

Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh the Internet !!!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_carbonate

Soda Ash also called washing soda.

Luc


----------



## shoes (Jan 11, 2009)

what about those dam ol' plastic lables that Hazzlit (Red Cat) uses? those things give me the blues! and its all my friends drink, so i'm stuck with using acetone to get the glue off any other suggestions guys?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2009)

Those are the tough ones so there isnt much you can do with those except struggle. I use Straight-A cleanser as it works better IMO then anything else for getting labels off but most of the time I just use the unscented oxyclean(Walmart's Sun brand) and a razor scraper across the bottle.


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just a thought on the vinyl labels:
Heat with a hair drier then peel off, then use a solvent on the glue. I use brake parts cleaner because thats what I keep handy in my line of work. I just don't get any inside the bottle


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 12, 2009)

What happened to just soaking them in warm water with a lil oxi clean, get a razor blade a "green" pad and clean em, or just do like Wade did, put the empties in the tub after the party, and make your guests bob for them. He/she who gets the leastest hast to wash the mostest? Just a thought.!LOL
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 12, 2009)

I use alot of "recycled bottles" to reuse again. I make pickles, kim chee, chee kim, etc. Alot of these bottles are standard bottles and I have never had a problem cleaning them with warm water and soap. Maybe these wine bottles you all of speaking of may be tough, but I can't imagine needing chemicals to remove them. But if you insist, please be cautious smoking around them as you use this aggressive process. You think a champagne cork will fly far, try talking a wine bottle full of explosive liquid and firing up a stogie, homeowners insurance may not cover the results.


----------



## jbullard1 (Jan 12, 2009)

jbullard1 said:


> Just a thought on the vinyl labels:
> Heat with a hair drier then peel off, then use a solvent on the glue. I use brake parts cleaner because thats what I keep handy in my line of work. I just don't get any inside the bottle




 I forgot to add the legal disclaimer!
No smoking or open fires and use outside in a well ventilated area

I used this to get glue off 2 bottles with vinyl labels the others came off in the sink with warm water, liquid soap and a pad used for cleaning pans


----------



## shoes (Jan 13, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> I use alot of "recycled bottles" to reuse again. I make pickles, kim chee, chee kim, etc. Alot of these bottles are standard bottles and I have never had a problem cleaning them with warm water and soap. Maybe these wine bottles you all of speaking of may be tough, but I can't imagine needing chemicals to remove them. But if you insist, please be cautious smoking around them as you use this aggressive process. You think a champagne cork will fly far, try talking a wine bottle full of explosive liquid and firing up a stogie, homeowners insurance may not cover the results.



Troy, you have no idea about these stupid labels, they suck bad.its a total plastic label. when you peel them, ALL the glue sticks to the bottle, and its NOT water soluble either. i think they use them to give us homebrewers the blues!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2009)

Try getting a lable off a Luna Di Luna bottle.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 14, 2009)

shoes said:


> Troy, you have no idea about these stupid labels, they suck bad.its a total plastic label. when you peel them, ALL the glue sticks to the bottle, and its NOT water soluble either. i think they use them to give us homebrewers the blues!


The following has worked for me with SOME plastic labels. Fill the bottle with HOT water. This will soften the glue. Peel the label off. May need a scraper to get it started. Depending on the glue used, it may mostly come off. Spread penut butter on the residual glue and leave overnight. Remove peanut butter with a small brush.

Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 14, 2009)

I have used this to clean buned cooking pans. Make a paste of ketchup, salt, vinegar and baking soda, allow it to sit a couple hours. It might work on these bottles you alll are talking about.


----------



## sreller (Jan 21, 2009)

I remove most of the label that will come off after soaking in hot water. Then the left over glue I spray with Goo-Gone and wipe off. Then I wash the bottles so there isnt any residue left.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 22, 2009)

shoes said:


> what about those dam ol' plastic lables that Hazzlit (Red Cat) uses? those things give me the blues! and its all my friends drink, so i'm stuck with using acetone to get the glue off any other suggestions guys?





sreller said:


> I remove most of the label that will come off after soaking in hot water. Then the left over glue I spray with Goo-Gone and wipe off. Then I wash the bottles so there isnt any residue left.




Being from NY I know what you mean by a Red Cat label. I just did a couple of them last week. I soak them in hot water for an hour then pick at a corner to peel off the label. Then I use Goo-Gone to clean off the glue residue. I havn't tried it yet but I bet a hair drier or heat gun would loosen the label enough to peel it off.


----------



## shoes (Jan 23, 2009)

Chateau Joe said:


> Being from NY I know what you mean by a Red Cat label. I just did a couple of them last week. I soak them in hot water for an hour then pick at a corner to peel off the label. Then I use Goo-Gone to clean off the glue residue. I havn't tried it yet but I bet a hair drier or heat gun would loosen the label enough to peel it off.


i HATE them dam Red Cat lables!!! i'll try the Goo Gone next time.


----------



## Russ Stewart (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions for removing labels. Today I put some bottles in a solution of hot water, Oxy Clean, and vinegar. After a little while most of the labels came off real clean. But, I had a couple of bottles from one winery which the label came off find but not the glue. I tried the suggestion about the peanut butter - I spread the peanut butter on the glue and left it on for about 2 hours. I washed it off with hot water and soap and everything came off clean. Thanks Alot!! 
Russ


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 24, 2009)

On another forum one member uses a bench grinder with the steel brush, says it's quick but makes a mess. I liked the peanut butter...a good way to get rid of salmonella.


----------



## Slikeryo (Mar 9, 2009)

*hello. it`s my first topic*

Is such a topic was not previously on the forum?


----------



## PaskalTop (Mar 11, 2009)

*hello. it`s my first post*

Is such a topic was not previously on the forum?


----------



## PaskalTop (Mar 11, 2009)

*hello. it`s my first post*

Is such a topic was not previously on the forum?


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 18, 2009)

Peanut butter, wow now who thought that up?
Most of my bottles labels come off easily except the Australian wines, they need soaking then attacking with a razor and then cleaned off with a product here called De-solvit which is kind of like a eucalptus oil.

I plan on making sure my own labels are not stuck that hard so it makes my job easier when its that time again!

Thanks for the tips.


----------

